

Firefox: By the Numbers - jggube
http://sixrevisions.com/infographics/firefox-statistics/

======
ZeroGravitas
What's with the trend of so-called "infographics" that are just numbers and
text? Considering this is done about a browser and by a web front-end
specialist would it have been too much to ask for it to be done with HTML+CSS?

At the very least it would have made it easier for them to fix their Wiki _D_
idia typo.

